# Noel cookies



## elaine l (Nov 20, 2007)

Years back there was a type of store boxed cookie that came out around Christmas time.  It had a slight anise flavor and came in a white box. They were in shapes of Christmas trees,ornaments.  I remember waiting for them.  I don't remember what company made them.  Anyone else remember what I am talking about?


----------



## QSis (Nov 20, 2007)

These, Elaine?  Noel Cookies by Beautiful Sweets

Lovely, but pricey.

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 20, 2007)

Were they decorated?If not since they had anise they may be the german christmas cookie called springerle.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 22, 2007)

Those cookies look good OSis but the ones I am talking about were inexpensive, on the shelf cookies.  I think the last time I saw them was sometime in the 80's


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2007)

I buy some from Salerno called Santa's Favorites. They are brown though, and have green and red sugar on top and they are anise flavored. The same company does have some that are white, but those are crescent cookies - loaded in powder sugar.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried to upload a picture but dh says something is wrong with DC server and it is not going through - any help?


----------



## elaine l (Nov 22, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> I buy some from Salerno called Santa's Favorites. They are brown though, and have green and red sugar on top and they are anise flavored. The same company does have some that are white, but those are crescent cookies - loaded in powder sugar.



That sounds like them  The cookie is brown with red and green sugar.  Is Salerno the brand?  I tried to google it but didn't come up with anything to do with cookies.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a picture of the box - they are delicious!


----------



## elaine l (Nov 22, 2007)

I did find a site that carries that brand.  My computer however will not open the page.  I will have to wait until I get to work on Monday to try  it.

Thanks for the tip.  I believe those are it!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2007)

If you can't get them let me know and I will send a carepackage to you! PM me!


----------



## elaine l (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you so much.  I will let you know how I make out on Monday.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 1, 2007)

My cookies have arrived!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow! That was fast! Enjoy!


----------



## fitb21871 (Nov 25, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Years back there was a type of store boxed cookie that came out around Christmas time.  It had a slight anise flavor and came in a white box. They were in shapes of Christmas trees,ornaments.  I remember waiting for them.  I don't remember what company made them.  Anyone else remember what I am talking about?


i DO remember those cookies, but havent seen them in a very long time! They were called Noel cookies (to the best of my knowledge), but I cannot find them ANYWHERE in Massachusetts, anyway! Any help would be much appreciated! My mom LOVES them! 

Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Nov 25, 2008)

QSis said:


> These, Elaine? Noel Cookies by Beautiful Sweets
> 
> Lovely, but pricey.
> 
> Lee


 
do they have gold flakes in em?? the price is just outrageous. hard to believe many people will pay 25 dollars for four cookies.


----------



## cindylou (Jan 3, 2009)

*Noel Cookies*

I remember them fondly and haven't been able to find them for years. I grew up in Connecticut, then moved to California and figured that's why I couldn't get them. Then my family members in CT said they couldn't find them anymore either. We all loved them! Are the Santa's Favorites the same as the Noel that we remember? I am in NJ now and the Wegman's chain claims to stock that brand, and I will certainly go get them if they are the great ones I remember.


----------



## fitb21871 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have heard that they are indeed the same ones.  If you do go & purchase the ones from the Wegmans chain, and its the same ones, please send me an email, as I will order them through that chain.

Thank you, Michelle


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2009)

They are the same tasting cookies.


----------



## fitb21871 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank You Elaine! 

Cheers, Michelle


----------



## cindylou (Jan 7, 2009)

Michelle,
The Wegman's in Woodbridge, NJ, did not have any. I don't know if they had them before Christmas and I was too late or if they never had them. Their website does indicate they carry them, but there is no way to check which location has them. I was going to order them from Hometown Favorites, but they have a $20 minimum order, and I didn't need anything else from them and didn't want that many cookies around - not supposed to even be eating gluten. Maybe next year I'll get my tastebuds around some. If anyone knows which Wegman's had or still has them, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## fitb21871 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Cindy!  I ran into the same issue.  I really didnt feel the need to order $20 worth of those cookies.  Maybe we can find them elsewhere and the limit to purchase will be a little lower! 

Please keep me posted though.

Michelle


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2009)

cindylou said:


> Michelle,
> The Wegman's in Woodbridge, NJ, did not have any. I don't know if they had them before Christmas and I was too late or if they never had them. Their website does indicate they carry them, but there is no way to check which location has them. I was going to order them from Hometown Favorites, but they have a $20 minimum order, and I didn't need anything else from them and didn't want that many cookies around - not supposed to even be eating gluten. Maybe next year I'll get my tastebuds around some. If anyone knows which Wegman's had or still has them, please let me know.
> Thanks.



I did not order them this year either for the same reason.  Last year I don't recall having to order $20 minimum.


----------

